# England to South America



## Brownbear (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello hello, I'm new here, I'm tony. Need a little help.
There's a character I'm developing, in a gangster type 1990s London based thriller. This fella needs to get from anywhere in the uk to anywhere in South America without being found out by the authorities, and vice versa a few years later. He has very little money is 15 to 17 years old and it's set around 1990-93.
I was thinking possibly a stowaway on a boat, cruise ship, I don't know, but not sure on the specifics, were there any boats going from blah blah in England to blah blah in Brazil Venezuela Argentina wherever? 

Thanks for any help it will be very much appreciated
Tony


----------



## Reject (Mar 3, 2014)

Brownbear said:


> This fella needs to get from anywhere in the uk to anywhere in South America without being found out by the authorities, and vice versa a few years later. He has very little money is 15 to 17 years old and it's set around 1990-93.
> 
> Tony



There will have almost certainly been Brazilian (Is that more than a million?) vessels popping in and out of Blighty, as Brazil is the worlds largest producer of Sugar.


----------



## Brownbear (Mar 3, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm intewesting, so sugar you say, does that count for way back when in the 90s. stowaway on a sugar-boat this could work. Tah very muchly kind sir. Brazilian is a million billion I think. Obviously if you have any more ideas it would be great


----------

